# Schutzhund in Munich, Germany?



## Anne Flyzik (Jan 30, 2008)

My son will be at a University in Munich (Munchen) until June.

Does anyone know of any Schutzhund clubs/recommended breeders in that area he can visit to see what it's like in Germany? He speaks fluent German.

He doesn't have access to a car, but there are plenty of train and bus lines to get just about anywhere.

Another possibility would be Berlin, which of course is on the other end of the country, but he has a good friend there and goes to visit him occasionally.

Thanks for any help!

Anne


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Anne,

In Germany a lot of the working groups are run through the breed clubs. As a Rottweiler owner, I know that the ADRK registers working Rottweiler groups (Schutzhund).

Hopefully these links will be useful for contacts in the Munich area (Bayern-Sud):

http://www.adrk.de/2_vereine_lgbg.htm
http://www.adrk-lg15.de/
http://www.adrk-lg15.de/html/bezirksgruppen.htm


----------

